

Ask HN: SaaS to Manage Startup Equity / Shares - cobrabyte

I've been searching for a simple way to manage our company's shares. I think I remember seeing someone mention something in a comment here but I can't find it.<p>I've been searching Google for the better part of an hour but I can't find the correct keywords to bring up the right results.<p>Basically, we have shares in our company and a small number of investors. We'd like an online way to keep track of who owns what shares.
======
cobrabyte
I found the site I was seeking: <http://www.truequity.com/>.

